

Discovery Ch. Wants Inventors for Reality Show (with Billy Mays) - callmeed
http://www.realitywanted.com/call/3958-discovery-channel-casting-for-clever-inventors

======
trickjarrett
I like American Inventor when it was on, and I try to catch Dragon's Den on
BBC. I'd probably watch this if I can stand Billy Mays for more than the few
minutes I have to hear his commercials and assuming he doesn't always use 'the
voice' he uses in his infomercials.

